# Battery/chargeingDo you need a smaller or bigger battery? Or a external add on range extender battery? What size is in your frame now?



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Curious to how many of you wish you had a bigger or even a smaller battery in your frame? Do any of you wish you had a battery extender or add on battery?


----------



## AEyogi (Nov 19, 2021)

Kenevo SL 320 Wh internal, with 160 Wh extender. I like the modular aspect, where I can usually get by with just the internal battery, but add 50% capacity for longer rides. I could always use more and lighter, but for the current tech for weight and power, this is perfect for an SL bike.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I kept trying to fix the title. Spelling and spacing, etc. I see know way to fix it.
If a admin perso would like to make it right, that would be great.
Thank you!


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I have a 500w battery. Handles just about any ride I do.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I had a Shimano ep8 bike with (2) 630wh batteries. This set up was decent because most my riding I’m able to loop back to the car and swap batteries. Could easily get 10k’ days of riding in. 

Currently have a Kenevo SL with (2) extra range extenders. On eco it can go forever with this set up, but you are going the same speed as a normal bike. When I ride with other people on big bikes, this is not enough power or range for me. Will be selling soon. 

Just picked up a gen 3 Levo with a 700wh battery. Will try to get a second 700wh battery, but man those things are expensive. 

I have no issues with extra weight. Give me as much range as possible and I’ll be happy. I honestly thing the gen 3 Levo descents better than the KSL in many situations even with the extra 7-10lbs.


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am curious to know what people think of their motor power? And what mode they ride in but not sure how to word it in pole. How many sizes/power/torque ratings are there?
Since motor and battery size along with power modes, all interact.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

mtnbikerva1 said:


> Curious to how many of you wish you had a bigger or even a smaller battery in your frame? Do any of you wish you had a battery extender or add on battery?


I have an Intense Tazer MX Expert with Shimano E7000 motor and 504 watt battery. I recently bought a second battery for extended rides. Battery is a standard Shimano and fits in my small backpack.It takes a second to replace and I'm back riding. Id like to have a larger battery or even an extender. But,the charge port location is impossible to allow an extender.


----------



## markloch (Jul 15, 2021)

Trek Rail with 625wh and the original 500wh that I've carried a few times for long (30+ m, 5k+ ft) rides. Carrying the 500 and knowing I had the extra juice was a lot more free with battery usage than I normally would for long ride, and still returned home with plenty to spare. Most of my rides are 15-25m, 2-4k ft, and the 625 is sufficient, and when I remember I'll swap in the 500 if I know the ride will be on the shorter side. I'd trade in the 500 for a 250+ external extender - I would much prefer to mount a smaller battery onto the downtube than carry the 500/625 on my back.


----------



## EliminatorMTB (Apr 28, 2009)

I've got a gen 3 Levo with a 700wh battery, I can get 20 miles/6,000' elevation on it. I'd like more range and the extra battery is way too expensive. Generally I ride in trail mode unless I'm short for time but even then I'm pushing pretty hard physically and still get pretty good range. On turbo yesterday racing the sun set I did 13 miles/3,500' elevation in an hour and still had 4.5 bars, the mode seems to be less important than the effort/gearing your using from my experience. I can get more range on eco but generally I'd rather be on my pedal bike if I'm going to put that much effort in although it is nice having the bail out button.

I wouldn't mind if they offered an extender for the full power Levo like they do for the SL bikes.

One thing that could use improvement is the battery charger, a battery costs over $1,0000 and optimally should be stored at 60% charge and not kept on the charger. Why can't they provide a battery charger that is a smart charger or at least has a button to charge to 60% or a way to discharge down? As expensive as these bikes are it seems like a small ask to provide some sort of battery management in the charger. Its a pain to estimate the charge time or to plan ahead to full charge before a ride.


----------

